# camp site contact - Abbess Roding CL



## dpal3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Does anyone know of this camp site in Essex trying to book it but the number is no good

Abbess Roding Hall Farm C L (members Only) 

Abbess Roding 
Ongar
Essex 
CM5 0PA


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

What number are you trying? without that info I cannot tell if the number given in our ( and all other) database is correct or not.

01279876231 is the number given in all references to the CL.

Abbess Roding Hall Farm <<<

If you do stay there please do add a review to the entry above. :wink:

Mike


----------



## dpal3 (Jun 29, 2009)

The number advertised is 01245 876231


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

dpal3 said:


> The number advertised is 01245 876231


Hi ...where was that one advertised? It ain't the one we have in our database for the site ( that I gave above) and it is not the one that the CC give on their web site page for the CL. The area code seems to wrong ..the number looks good tho :wink:

I Hope the one I have given works for you:wink:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

01245 is Chelmsford code and ongar is a town in Chelmsford.

Have you tried emailing them?

Steve


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Steve, Ongar is definately not in Chelmsford

Ongar code is 01277
chelmsford 01245
and Harlow is 01279

I think Abbess Roding is bordering Harlow way to, so the 01279 code could be the right number.


Pat


----------

